# New to Nissan:) One simple question



## TannerHyde (Mar 5, 2009)

I Just bought a 2000 Sentra Gxe, And I'm getting ready to swap my system from my truck into it... I remember something went horribly wrong with a friend who tried to put an aftermarket HU into her 01 altima, it started blowin fuses and had no "courtesy lighting".. Is there some tricky ill wires in my dash i need to look out for? And need they be grounded, capped, or what?

Anyone that can help out here I would be VERY greatful, as the factory HU won't play CD's and I have a whole damn system I can use!


----------



## trace_busta (Feb 2, 2008)

try to find the factory service manual, it should tell you everything you need to know about your car
look in your specific year model era section.


----------

